# newbie needs layout diagram 4x8



## tom311 (Jan 1, 2015)

we would like to build a 4x8 that is fairly simply.what we need is a source to see layouts and the track sections needed to build.thanks for all input.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Atlas's website,click "layouts",may have good ideas there.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Kalmbach publications publishes several books of track plans. They are available on Amazon or directly fro Kalmbach.


----------

